# A tattoo cover up



## infernalservice (Jan 22, 2014)

Like most kewl dudes who turned 18 in 2000, I started getting tattooed right after my birthday (actually I started at 17, with a note from my mom haha), but the problem was I the pre-instagram days, shopping for the right artist wasps fly guess work based on a scant photo portfolio. Also before tattooing was a huge trend, a lot of people (including myself) would walk into shops and get something from the endless walls of flash put onto our skin for life. The internet age really ushered in the idea of custom tattooing and pushed artists further. I have gotten two different gargoyles from obscure flash sets that in my modern days of high end tattoo collecting I absolutely loathe. The bass player in my current band is a tattoo artist, and when we first met we swapped stories about being tattooed and found a lot of common ground. I ended up approaching him with an idea to cover one of the gargoyles with a skull and crystal formation. A few days later he texted me a drawing and I was sold. Today we did a pass over it, and six hours later the gargoyle is mostly
Covered. No before pic, but i have one somewhere of the gargoyle that was taken minutes after it was done. I will post it if I find it so everyone can laugh at my cool 2000 gelled hair.

Here is what my arm looks like as of today, so happy and proud to have a friend who could take on something like this and make something awesome out of it:


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 22, 2014)

Bad ass, man. I need to befriend a tattoo artist so I can make some bad work disappear 

That looks awesome, though. Very nice job


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, sick job on the cover up, man. I'm looking for evidence of what used to be there, and for the most part it's very well-hidden.


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 22, 2014)

The Reverend said:


> Yeah, sick job on the cover up, man. I'm looking for evidence of what used to be there, and for the most part it's very well-hidden.



Yeah it was a large piece, so for one six hour session I am super happy with the results. One more to fine tune it after it heals should make the little remaining areas go bye bye.


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that's a slick cover! Very cool, man! Congrats!


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2014)

infernalservice said:


> Yeah it was a large piece, so for one six hour session I am super happy with the results. One more to fine tune it after it heals should make the little remaining areas go bye bye.



If I didn't know it was a cover up, I don't think I'd even notice some of the things that still show up a little.


----------

